# Kollegah Alphagene Snippet - Zerberstend und anderer YouTube-Spam



## Goldenboy1989 (2. November 2007)

gebt euch mal das Alta  hehehehehehehe






http://www.selfmade-records.de/snippet/kol...ene_snippet.mp3


----------



## uNrEaL2K (2. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hammer, endlich isses da : DAS lang erwartete Snippet von DEM Album des Jahres.

Ich bin grad eifrig am Laden (xD).

Ich bin sicher es ist zerberstend und einfach nur HAMMA.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    geil : )


----------



## Carcharoth (2. November 2007)

Schon wieder sowas... *seufz*

Sobald hier auch nur der kleinste Flame kommt ist der Thread dicht. Klar?


Edit: Juhe, 1000ster Beitrag. Und sowas verschwend ich in dem Thread hier, damn *g*


----------



## uNrEaL2K (2. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schon wieder sowas... *seufz*
> 
> Sobald hier auch nur der kleinste Flame kommt ist der Thread dicht. Klar?
> Edit: Juhe, *1000ster Beitrag*. Und sowas verschwend ich in dem Thread hier, damn *g*



Jetz kannst du das Snippet doch nur gut finden, oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder sehr geile Punchlines und Wortspiele. Ich bin kein Austronaut, aber mein Anzug ist maßgescheidert .. Muss man da noch etwas sagen ?

Die bisher gehörten Parts der Feature-Gäste hören sich auch sehr gut an. Hab noch nie was von Sahin gehört, dieser besitzt, wie ich soeben gehört habe, eine sehr schöne Stimme. Tarek's (von K.i.Z.) gesunge Hook hört sich auch sehr schön an. 

Beats auch schön düster. Passen sehr zum Zuhälterstyle. Höchstens Bei "Endlevel" mit "DeineLtan" hätte man sich doch eine richtigen zerfetzenden Beat gewünscht, da diese als auch Toni bekannt für ihre Doubletimes sind und dazu hätte nunmal ein Schneller Beat mit ordentlich Bass besser gepasst. Aber wahrscheinlich ist der Track doch stimmig. Man hat ja nur ein paar Sekunden, bis jetzt, davon gehört.


Album ist gekauft !!


----------



## RedHotChiliPeppers (2. November 2007)

die 2 ersten lieder, die er kürzlich veröffentlicht hat, gehen ja noch...aber das snippet enthält einfach keine guten beats meiner meinung nach. leider nicht zerberstend, leider keine neue goldkette für felix dieses jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (2. November 2007)

Och, ein neuer Thread von unserem Goldjungen ^_^

PS: Keine Sorge, Unreal, das bleibt mein einziger Post in dem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (2. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02_NLgATkv0


----------



## K0l0ss (2. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02_NLgATkv0



Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen. Ich möchte nicht noch eine Musikdiskussion anfangen, aber bitte höre auf Videos zu posten. Dafür gibt es einen Extrathraed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (2. November 2007)

Kein Spam hier bitte !, das soll nicht so ausarten wie letzes mal.




> die 2 ersten lieder, die er kürzlich veröffentlicht hat, gehen ja noch...aber das snippet enthält einfach keine guten beats meiner meinung nach. leider nicht zerberstend, leider keine neue goldkette für felix dieses jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht hörst du dir das Snippet noch etwas öfter an. Ich fand es beim ersten Anhören auch nicht so arg toll. Seien es die Beats oder auch der Text.

Noch mehrmaligem Anhören bin jedoch hin- und hergerissen von dem Snippet. Einfach bombig wie immer.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (3. November 2007)

yea auf das album warte ich schon lange!!! 

ka-oh-doppel-L-E-GE-A-HA

gogo alle kaufen wenns dann am 16. 11 alleszerberstend kommt


tzhehehe tzhehe


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

wenn jemand das Album vorbestellen will

http://www.amazon.de/Alphagene-Kollegah/dp/B000WDVWUW/


----------



## Thront (3. November 2007)

kollegah? war das nich der kerl den sie splash 06 von der bühne gebuuht haben weil er nich rappen konnte?

stimmt alta! er wars!



naja bei ner solchen party (klick)   kann ich das garnicht verstehn !


----------



## uNrEaL2K (3. November 2007)

Kollegah? war das nicht der boss den sie seit 2005 so übelst krass feiern weil er so krass rappen konnte und das immer noch macht ?


stimmt mois! er wars und isses!




naja bei solchen krassen sachen: 

RBA-Runden  Battles aus der Battle Arena. Das erste was man von ihm gehört hat, und schon waren etliche, die sich für ihren rap bezahlen ließen zerstört.

Zuhältertape Volume 1 - Snippet Dann kam, das Zuhältertape, welches er innerhalb von 2 Wochen gekickt hat und erreichte schon nach kurzer Zeit Klassiker - Status.

Boss der Bosse - Snippet gefolgt von "Boss der Bosse" welches noch genauso fresh klingt wie das erste zh-tape. diesmal mit besseren       beats .

Und jetzt kommt Alphagene und f**** eure  köpfe weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (3. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> wenn jemand das Album vorbestellen will
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Alphagene-Kollegah/dp/B000WDVWUW/




Das nennt ich mal dreist Werbung für sich machen *g*


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

ich informiere


----------



## maggus (3. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sobald hier auch nur der kleinste Flame kommt ist der Thread dicht. Klar?



Das heißt, ich brauch nur was böses in diesem Thread hier zu hinterlassen, und du machst ihn dann für mich zu?

Klingt verlockend.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (3. November 2007)

> Das heißt, ich brauch nur was böses in diesem Thread hier zu hinterlassen, und du machst ihn dann für mich zu?
> 
> Klingt verlockend.. biggrin.gif



bin kurz davor...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. November 2007)

jaja macht ihr duch eh net


----------



## Carcharoth (3. November 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich brauch nur was böses in diesem Thread hier zu hinterlassen, und du machst ihn dann für mich zu?
> 
> Klingt verlockend..
> 
> ...



Ich warte... :>


----------



## uNrEaL2K (3. November 2007)

hört mal auf zu flamen. iss ja nich mehr schön, dass sogar admins ihre zuvor ausgesprochenen warnungen nicht beachten


----------



## Thront (4. November 2007)

genau. wir lieben die video-link-threads von goldi. bitte NOCH mehr davon!


----------



## Carcharoth (4. November 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> hört mal auf zu flamen. iss ja nich mehr schön, dass sogar admins ihre zuvor ausgesprochenen warnungen nicht beachten



Achja, wo denn? :>


----------



## maggus (4. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich warte... :>



Irgendwie muss ich mir noch überlegen, wie ich es anstelle..

Soll ich plump sagen "HipHop ist scheisse, und alle die es hören auch!"

Oder vielleicht doch lieber etwas subtilere Kritik in Form dieses "Darum höre ich Metal"-Bildes mit den ganzen skurillen Persönlichkeiten drauf anbringen,

Oder vielleicht sollte ich lieber an der Faulheit, was Zeichensetzung mancher hier angeht (*Guckt verstohlen auf den Typen mit der Goldkette*) rumkritteln..

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. November 2007)

Könnte man net einfach all das "Zeug"(Ich sag extra net Müll) in einem Thread zusammenfassen, dann müsst ich net immer gucken gehen obs wieder so n Goldjunge kollege wat auch immer ist, oder obs sinnvoll ist:O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW Maggus du bist mein Held :O


----------



## maggus (4. November 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> BTW Maggus du bist mein Held :O



Hey, ich hab nen Bewunderer.. Mann, dass ich das noch erleben durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur irgendwie ist das hier die falsche Umgebung, um jetzt Freudensprünge zu machen. hrhr


----------



## Thoor (4. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



maggus schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab nen Bewunderer.. Mann, dass ich das noch erleben durfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin in meiner Trollhöhle falls mich wer sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (4. November 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Könnte man net einfach all das "Zeug"(Ich sag extra net Müll) in einem Thread zusammenfassen, dann müsst ich net immer gucken gehen obs wieder so n Goldjunge kollege wat auch immer ist, oder obs sinnvoll ist:O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh ja das hättest du gern aber bald ist es vorbei dann gibt es gar keine foren mehr  von mir   was machs du dann ? das was mit dir 

hehehehehehehehe

Ps nur weil dir hip hop nicht gefällt heist das nicht das es scheiße ist


----------



## Averageman (4. November 2007)

Rofl, geiler Fred! xD


----------



## maggus (4. November 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Rofl, geiler Fred! xD



Du solltest dir erst mal den anderen zu Gemüte führen. Der ist dem hier doch um einiges vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (4. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Achja, wo denn? :>




Kuck mal ganz genau:



> Schon wieder sowas... *seufz*





> Edit: Juhe, 1000ster Beitrag. Und sowas verschwend ich in dem Thread hier, damn *g*





> Och, ein neuer Thread von unserem Goldjungen ^_^





> Klingt verlockend.. biggrin.gif





> bin kurz davor...





> Ich warte... :>



gibt noch mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> oh ja das hättest du gern aber bald ist es vorbei dann gibt es gar keine foren mehr  von mir   was machs du dann ? das was mit dir
> 
> hehehehehehehehe
> 
> Ps nur weil dir hip hop nicht gefällt heist das nicht das es scheiße ist



Lol keine Foren mehr von dir....Wuäääääh das macht mich traurig((( (DAS WAR IRONISCH)

Und ich hab net gesagt das mir Hip Hop net gefällt, nur die Leute und dein Kollegah Zeugs net.....

Ums in deinen Worten zu sagen

hehehehehehehehhehehehehehehehehhehehehehehehehehehehhehehehehehehehe...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (4. November 2007)

es ist sommer ich geh raus in die hell scheinende sonne
mit butterfly weil mit mehr und mehr geld feinde kommen
wenn sie sehen das du was verdienst, massig kies als hero
plus taschen-weed verteilst sie schmieden pläne dich abzuziehn
d'rum vertraue gar keinem es gibt keine partner
nur hoes die dir in den rücken fallen wie münzen einem sparschwein
also zieh ihn ab bevor er dich abziehen kann
ich wollte nie ein gangster sein, nur ein sorgenfreies leben
es war sommer '02, als ob es gestern wäre
macht 7k im monat weit vor meiner rapkarriere
schneidet wie ne heckenschere, schneidet wie ne kettensäge
schneidet wie ein motivierter deutscher in der metzgerlehre,
die platte in stücke während ich am schreibtisch sitze,
digitalwaage 100g ergeben 30 füchse,
es ist 4 jahre her, es ist 2006,
ich lieg am meer und ich weiss ich muss versuchen

hook:
in den himmel zu kommen, gegen den teufel zu kämpfen
bis hin zum tag an dem ich sterbe - und es ist sommer
ich muss in den himmel kommen, kämpfe gegen den teufel
bis hin zum tag an den ich sterbe - und es ist sommer
ich muss in den himmel kommen, kämpfe gegen den teufel
bis hin zum tag an den ich sterbe - und es ist sommer
und es ist Sommer

das leben ist kein geschenk, es ist ein test dieses graue leben
heisst wieviel kann ein mensch ertragen ohne aufzugeben
und der grund warum ich dennoch bis heute lebe
ist weil ich weiss das ich für selbstmord ins feuer käme
und ich bete jeden tag
damit ich wenn es soweit ist nicht vor dem tod stehe und sag
bitte gib mir noch ein jahr und ich mach alles wieder gut
vorbei ist vorbei und ich muss in den himmel kommen
denn was sind 70 jahre lebenszeit verglichen mit der ewigkeit
wozu geld und autos wenn am ende nur die seele bleibt
doch warum nehm ich mir vor ich leb' anständig ab heute
aber bring am nächsten tag wieder das pulver an die leute
warum weiss ich nicht was liebe ist, was eine intakte familie ist
keine ahnung ist auch egal
so ist das leben, so ist das vorbestimmte schicksal
also geben wir nicht auf, machen weiter und versuchen

hook:
in den himmel zu kommen, gegen den teufel zu kämpfen
bis hin zum tag an dem ich sterbe - und es ist sommer
ich muss in den himmel kommen, kämpfe gegen den teufel
bis hin zum tag an den ich sterbe - und es ist sommer
ich muss in den himmel kommen, kämpfe gegen den teufel
bis hin zum tag an den ich sterbe - und es ist sommer


----------



## Thront (4. November 2007)

cool nochma lyrics...


n tipp: kannst auch auswählen und kopieren, dann an der gewünschten stelle (z.B.: einem GOLdKETTEN (die natürlich frisch poliert ist ) thread einfügen (geht ganz fix mit strg+v).

dann musste es nich immer abtippen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so !

achso: 



> oh ja das hättest du gern aber bald ist es vorbei dann gibt es gar keine foren mehr von mir was machs du dann ? das was mit dir




also das versteh ich nicht recht.... kommt kollegah und du und erschießen buffed [das portal für online-spiele] ??


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (4. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> cool nochma lyrics...
> n tipp: kannst auch auswählen und kopieren, dann an der gewünschten stelle (z.B.: einem GOLdKETTEN (die natürlich frisch poliert ist ) thread einfügen (geht ganz fix mit strg+v).
> 
> dann musste es nich immer abtippen
> ...




nee nur spaß    obwohl ich glaub der boss hat auch keine zeit dafür sein neues Album Alphagene kommt bald da ist er sicherlich beschäftigt   

der Song ist von kollegah ich dachte wenn ihr das liest dann versteht ihr es


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (4. November 2007)

ich hab da mal ne frage:
in den lyrics jetzt sagt er :

"und ich bete jeden tag
damit ich wenn es soweit ist nicht vor dem tod stehe und sag
bitte gib mir noch ein jahr und ich mach alles wieder gut
vorbei ist vorbei und ich muss in den himmel kommen
denn was sind 70 jahre lebenszeit verglichen mit der ewigkeit
*wozu geld und autos wenn am ende nur die seele bleibt*"

er weiß also, dass materielle dinge nichts wert sind

waaaarum sagt er dann in den goldketten lied, dass es gerade toll ist viele teure sachen zu besitzen ?
das versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hätte gerne eine erklärung von dem lieben herrn unreal und dem lieben herrn goldenboy 

danke


----------



## uNrEaL2K (4. November 2007)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage:
> in den lyrics jetzt sagt er :
> 
> "und ich bete jeden tag
> ...




Es gibt die übertriebenen proll-rap-tracks, welche man nicht all zu ernst nehmen sollte  und eben solchen deepen und etwas tiefsinnigeren ernst gemeinten Tracks von Kollegah.


----------



## Thront (4. November 2007)

naja vieleicht is das ja so:

richtige legenden hinterlassen uns zeugnisse ihres unvergleichlichen talents... nicht nur musikalische sondern auch materielle:

z.B.:

rory gallagher´s strat,
der double-bass von james jamerson
oder
mangelsdorffers lieblings-posaune

wenn dann einmal bootsy stirbt bekommt das hard-rock cafe big apple die sternchenbrille und die documenta fleas modulus 1 (den hätte ich zwar gern aber was soll man tun...).


kollegah hinterlässt uns ein goldkettchen und n 3er bmw. die hulding die wir diesen unendlich teuren, wertvollen und mit (bestimmt mit sehr kriminell verdienter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kohle angeeigneten gegenständen entgegenbringen wird unvergleichlich sein, wo sie doch sein unnachamliches talent bezeugen.




nur am rande: die "tollen" punchlines die euch so heiss machen (was ich nicht recht verstehe...) hören sich verdammt nach denyo an, nur das der sogar rappen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. November 2007)

Was soll diese Provokation, Thront?
Wenn du für das Thema sowieso nur Negatives übrig hast, lass das Thema doch bitte in Ruhe.
Sonst entwickelt sich hier nur noch mehr Spam und Geflame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. November 2007)

es tut mir sehr leid. es wird nie wieder geschehn. das schwöre ich auf meine goldkette.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (5. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> naja vieleicht is das ja so:
> 
> richtige legenden hinterlassen uns zeugnisse ihres unvergleichlichen talents... nicht nur musikalische sondern auch materielle:
> 
> ...



kid! sorry ist aber so. von mir aus könnt ihr den thread jetz schließen, thront hat hiermit ja sowieso schon geflamed und es es nicht einmal gemerkt, glaube ich.

sogar seine entschuldigung ist keine....


----------



## Thront (5. November 2007)

> thront hat hiermit ja sowieso schon geflamed und es es nicht einmal gemerkt, glaube ich.



kein gedanke


----------



## RedHotChiliPeppers (5. November 2007)

freunde, kauft das album : TONI BRAUCHT GELD!!
der fühlt sich in düsseldorf garath nicht so wohl.
kommt schon, 10 euro hat doch jeder übrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (5. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich warte... :>


Kack möchtegerngangsterrap!!!!

:close: Danke!

(damit hab ich der Menschheit einen Gefallen getan...)

-edit-
Bitte? Düsseldorf beherbergt so Typen?


----------



## RedHotChiliPeppers (5. November 2007)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Kack möchtegerngangsterrap!!!!
> 
> :close: Danke!
> 
> ...


aber ja, garath ist aber auch nicht das gelbe vom ei, sag ich mal. da wohnt man nicht so gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (5. November 2007)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Kack möchtegerngangsterrap!!!!
> 
> :close: Danke!
> 
> ...



danke für die Verwarnung Admins.


----------



## Stegie99 (6. November 2007)

ich poste nur scheisse :>


----------



## cM2003 (6. November 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> danke für die Verwarnung Admins.


Mit welcher Begründung? =)


----------



## uNrEaL2K (6. November 2007)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Kack möchtegerngangsterrap!!!!
> 
> :close: Danke!
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (6. November 2007)

Smiley-Spam ist voll cool!
Übrigens haben hier so komische Schamhaarspiele nichts verloren Stegie99. -.-


----------



## uNrEaL2K (7. November 2007)

9 Tage noch . Dann wird zerberstet .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. November 2007)

SSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPAM


----------



## Thorgun (8. November 2007)

Wenn deutscher Hip Hop dann nur :

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2684361

Ich höre zwar nicht viel Hip Hop, wenn dann aber Beginner und Co.

Einfach gute, nieveauvolle Texte und gute Laune Musik. Die haben es auch nicht nötig mit 30 Mann auf der Bühne zu stehen wobei nur einer rappt.

Ich glaub da wird mir sogar jeder Rocker zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. ja ich höre meistens auch Rock und Brit Pop ( nennt man es so ? ) ala The Libertines , Oasis und Co.


----------

